# Old School Panel



## Fordsnfishin (Dec 16, 2013)

Working in a old building built in what we were told 1927? Some very vintage work in their. Here's one of the panels we were working out of.


----------



## bigmiketino (Feb 28, 2012)

Those panels are the best I have refeed plenty of them in schools. Pure Copper buss not that sh#t you get now a days.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Old theatres and old churches , is where you can still find some of this equipment .

I love to see this old stuff , and collect it if I can !

When dismantling an old generating station a few years ago , I wanted to save (rescue) a lot of old stuff , but before I had a chance it all got dumped .

I never found out where !


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

oldtimer said:


> Old theatres and old churches , is where you can still find some of this equipment


 
This is in an old part of a hospital around here.

I always liked the hand painted labeling.

Nice pic I know.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Those have slate backs, don't they? 
I've seen a bunch like that with slate.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> Those have slate backs, don't they?
> I've seen a bunch like that with slate.


i have one like that, but its marble


----------



## dspiffy (Nov 25, 2013)

I know of a church/school in Milwaukee with all of the original equipment, including several panels like this and some dimmer switches that are as big as a closet. They still use the entire building, even though some wings are completely falling apart. I am sure it would be condemned if an inspector ever got in there.


----------

